# 650ss housing WTB



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

Does anyone have an 650ss housing they want to sell?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got at least half a dozen. Come pick out the best one, or bring the parts and I'll put it together for you.

[email protected]


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks, I think I figured out my rogu drag problem last nigth and may not need it, It was a matter of not having screww tight enough


----------

